# Jungle Val melting



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

I had a bba outbreak in my tank. I may (did) have treated it a little too aggressively. My Val are melting. This has never happened to me before. Should I leave them be, cut them all down to regrow, or yank them out and start over.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Val's and I am guessing excel do not do well together. Your plants are melting. Unless you're a
Lt over did it they will come back, just be patient and do water changes. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

I used excel every day for months. I over did the hydrogen peroxide treatment. I've done daily 50% water changes. I hope they come back. Should I trim them all down or let them go and hope for the best?


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

I hear that when adding new ones you cut the tips of the leaves and that somehow stops the melting, but i've never done/seen this so i don't know if it works.


----------



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

I've killed plants with too much peroxide to treat algae. If the whole plant isn't completely brown and dead they will sometimes regrow. Just so you know, vals can't handle excel. It melts them.


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

I've used half the dose of excel in the tank for a year with no problems. I went way to heavy with h2o2. I didn't know my wife had treated it a couple times too. Oops


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Shhhhhh. Don't tell my Val's that Excel will melt their faces off, they have doing fine for a year with Excel dose 3x a week. So much, I am taking out all the other plants and making it a Val only tank.


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nothing like some face melting guitar playing. Lol. I don't know why but all I can see is Jack Black in School of Rock ripping on the guitar.


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

I've also been lucky with excel and vals. 1.5-2.0mL daily on a 20L. Vals growing like crazy.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

GeToChKn said:


> Shhhhhh. Don't tell my Val's that Excel will melt their faces off, they have doing fine for a year with Excel dose 3x a week. So much, I am taking out all the other plants and making it a Val only tank.


How many ml per gallon are you using? Could you also tell us the size of your tank in gallons, please.
Thx



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## farrenator (May 11, 2011)

I did the same thing last week. I pulled the vals, stripped them of the melting leaves/cut off dead tips and replanted. So far so good, the melting has stopped, but it has only been a week.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

20gal tank, 1ml of excel 3x a week. 3x13W 6700CFL 5" over the tank.


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

farrenator said:


> I did the same thing last week. I pulled the vals, stripped them of the melting leaves/cut off dead tips and replanted. So far so good, the melting has stopped, but it has only been a week.


Did that yesterday. Wow, the tank looks bare. Hopefully it will grow back quick.


----------



## farrenator (May 11, 2011)

These plants tend to grow like weeds so I have high hopes for a full recovery.



Fdsh5 said:


> Did that yesterday. Wow, the tank looks bare. Hopefully it will grow back quick.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, I just got a whole bunch a Jungle Vals for my background plant, and half of them melted  so far. but it's weird like not the whole plant? like the top halves of the plant melt off. 

haven't seen any new growth yet.


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

excel and vals are ok...as long as you dont overdose it. or it will melt like others experienced. vals can melt when first planting. just leave it alone and once it acclimates to your tank and starts taking off they go crazy.


----------



## Yankee (Jan 12, 2013)

I had this happen yesterday - it looks like the tips are the only thing that have melted. I'm just going to follow the advice and cut the melted parts and do a water change. Bumber, my Val's were just starting to curl over to the other side of the tank like I wanted them to.


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

You can acclimate Vals to Excel dosing. You just usually have to slowly work up to full dose. Once acclimated they seem to do fine even with a bit more dose then Excel recommends. I've never dosed much more than that so don't know if that would help protect them if overdosing for algae problems though.


----------

